# Village of choice



## briskeby (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi,

I’m a Norwegian man (41) who is planning to move to Cyprus in about 6 month. I have never been to Cyprus before, but many times to the Greek islands - so I am doing my research through the internet.

I am looking for a place nearby some restaurants, coofeshops and so on, but not to many tourists. Something in the middle, and it should be close to the beach. In the start I will not buy a car.

My interests are biking, hiking, swimming in the sea, good food and going out, and more.

So far Larnaca, Kiti, Pervolia, Oroklini and maybe McKenzy beach look tempting. Anyhow, I am looking for something in the Larnaca area.

I am planning to work for a Norwegian company via the internet and IP-phone. 

Sorry for my poor English, I need some practice in writing the language.

I am looking forward for your response. Great Site!  Lars


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

briskeby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m a Norwegian man (41) who is planning to move to Cyprus in about 6 month. I have never been to Cyprus before, but many times to the Greek islands - so I am doing my research through the internet.
> 
> ...



Hi Lars,
Welcome to the forum.
Sorry I can't give you info on the best places in the Larnaca area as I am based in Paphos. I am sure that someone will be along to help you soon.
We have an increasing number of Scandanvians coming to Cyprus so I am sure that you will soon have Norwegian friends as well as plenty of friends of many other nationalities.

good luck

Veronica


----------



## briskeby (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you Veronica (( :
I am looking forward to more replies. (( : Lars


----------



## poppydonut (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello Lars

I own an apartment in Pervolia which I let out to holiday makers in the summer and I try and use it in the winter. I think your choices so far are well-placed because Larnaca is great for all transport links to the rest of the island. I personally would think Pervolia may be too quiet for you unless you are really looking for quiet village life; Kiti is a little bigger and has a little more energy about it; McKenzy is right next to the airport (lots more aircraft noise there although the beach is nice with nice restaurants). 

Larnaca beach has all the sea-side facilities you might want with lots of bars and restaurants but it is host to lots of tourists in the summer season. Oroklini has a thriving British ex-pat community. I would recommend you try and get over to Cyprus before you move out there and have a look round each of the areas you mention - they are really close to each other if you hire yourself a car. Renting a place in Larnaca will be easy as there is plenty of choice and from there you could investigate further where you would prefer to settle.

If you decide on Pervolia I can ask my agents for you to see if there is an apartment in my block that is available to rent although I have no idea myself what the rent would be. We have a pool and are close to the village and the sea. The apartments also have storerooms where you could easily keep a bike. 

Best of luck with your move!
Jayne


----------



## briskeby (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks – this information really helps.

So far, I feel that Oroklini would be the best choice. As I understand the village has 3 areas, by the sea, in the middle and (on the top) - I have to go over to do some research. I guess most of the Norwegians are living in Paphos, but I regard myself to be a bit anglophile, so that’s ok, but if some Norwegian is reading this, I would love to come in contact. It would be nice to know some Greeks as well. 

Thanks again Jayne. Best regards Lars


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi
I have a home in Oroklini and lived there permanently for 2 years. Its a lovely friendly village and can definately recommend it


----------



## briskeby (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Dalaney,

What kind of area in Oroklini do you think I would prefer. I will not have a car in the start. I like to go out to eat, shop (groceries, cheap), meeting people and it would be nice to have a walking or biking distance to the beach. 

I am also considering Kiti. Is it a ghost town in the winter? And how is Oroklini during the winter? Do you know any Norwegian expats in the area or Cyprus?

Again, thank you for the help. Kindly regards from Lars


----------



## kevsie (Nov 21, 2011)

*kevsie*

 Lars[/QUOTE]
hi i am on for the first time 
a little bit like yourself looking to move to ||Cyprus your requirements are very similar to mine
i have friends who live in Leopetrie it has a lot to offer as does Frenaros
good luck!


----------



## Iamonmyway (Oct 11, 2011)

I am hoping to go to Avgorou ,eventually ,its just lovely ! 
Anyone know of any bungalows for sale there ?


----------



## finikaria (Nov 26, 2011)

Take a look at Finikaria just 10 minutes outside Limassol. There are a number of bungalows for sale 2&3 beds. I have been living there for 16 years and love this place. Lots of expats living here too. Even the locals welcome you.


----------



## briskeby (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies (( : 

I will look at this locations.

Best regards Lars


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

briskeby said:


> Thanks Dalaney,
> 
> What kind of area in Oroklini do you think I would prefer. I will not have a car in the start. I like to go out to eat, shop (groceries, cheap), meeting people and it would be nice to have a walking or biking distance to the beach.
> 
> ...


Sorry for delay. I've just been out to my house there for a week
I would say the top part of Oroklini is better than the area near the beach. It's quite a walk to the beach from here tho so you wld need a bike or scooter Quite a few places to eat and drink in oroklini throughout the winter also a couple o pubs along front which are very reasonable. Larnaca and Oroklini doesn't shut down over winter like agia thekla and other touristy places. There's also a good primary school in Oroklini if you have any littleuns


----------



## Puffik (Nov 27, 2011)

finikaria said:


> Take a look at Finikaria just 10 minutes outside Limassol. There are a number of bungalows for sale 2&3 beds. I have been living there for 16 years and love this place. Lots of expats living here too. Even the locals welcome you.


Finikaria is a very nice village indeed but the ten minutes is by car so it could be a bit far out and the shopping may be problematic without a car -


----------



## gressy (Jan 11, 2012)

My advice is also to recommend Oroklini (also known as Voroklini). It has good transport links to Larnaca (buses I mean) and is a place inhabited by Cypriots, not only non-Cypriots, so you will have a greater sense of being in Cyprus. Obviously the closer you get to the sea the more tourist places there are, but it is not over developed even there.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

briskeby said:


> Thanks – this information really helps.
> 
> So far, I feel that Oroklini would be the best choice. As I understand the village has 3 areas, by the sea, in the middle and (on the top) - I have to go over to do some research. I guess most of the Norwegians are living in Paphos, but I regard myself to be a bit anglophile, so that’s ok, but if some Norwegian is reading this, I would love to come in contact. It would be nice to know some Greeks as well.
> 
> Thanks again Jayne. Best regards Lars


Hello Lars,

I have a villa in Oroklini and can highly recommend the village. All the advice you have been giving so far is accurate. Everything you need is within walking distance providing you rent or buy in the right location as it is a very large village and all the amenities and shops are located in main road going up the village. 

Are you looking to buy or rent there? I could point you in the right direction if you want to give me a private message? I know a few of my neighbours that are selling there properties and there are some bargains to be had, although I would not recommend buying anything without title deeds. Some people will say it's ok to buy with an AX number and that you should receive your title deeds within a year. Do not believe this as I have had my AX number for over a year and am still waiting for my title deeds. I have been in direct contact with the land registry thought the process and although I keep beeping told they are very near to being issued, well simply put I will believe it when I see it! If your looking to rent in the village I can also point you in the right direction. Good luck! Frank


----------



## Twinpeaks (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, my first message on the forum, I have an apARTMENT in Sotira, which we try to stay in 6 months of the year, very quiet village several places to eat and drink within walking distance, can recommend Simos, people very friendly and close to some of the best beaches. Good luck with your search, good advise to try all places you mentioned, see which suits best


----------

